# Abo aus dem Nichts



## Rose_Marin (22 Oktober 2016)

Ich habe plötzlich wöchentlich 4,99 Abbuchung auf meinem Handy.
Wer kann mir erklären wie das geht ?
Rose_Marin


----------



## BenTigger (22 Oktober 2016)

Steht ausführlich in diversen Threads hier. Musst nur mal lesen....
Antwort auf deine nächste Frage:

Suchen... Oben rechts auf der Seite kann man suchen... gib da mal Abo ein....


----------

